# Glock Barrel



## DFAULK (Mar 27, 2007)

I have noticed the rifling (sp) on my G17 is very shallow compared to my Ruger Super Blackhawk Hunter and almost leaves no rifling marks on fired bullets. The rifling almost looks as if it was burned into/onto the bullet whereas my Ruger leaves very distinct rifling marks that appear to be cut into the bullet. Is this normal for an autoloader, and would a match grade barrel improve accuracy enough (without match grade ammo) to justify the cost about $140? Also, I've been eyeballing the Wilson Combat barrel, does anyone know anything good/bad or have experience with this barrel? Any feedback will be helpful, thanks, David


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Glock and a few other companies use polygon rifleing - it is a different style - pressure is increased a bit from what I have read, and supposedly its more accurate.

Anyway, that's why it looks different


----------



## DFAULK (Mar 27, 2007)

SUPPOSEDLY is right! I shot travelinman's XD40, and i'ts quite a bit more accurate than my G17. Not that I couldn't hit a bad guy, I just like to have very consistent/tight groups. The reason I like the Wilson Combat barrel is cosmetic, it is blued or has some type of black finish where the others are stainless


----------

